# iPod to Premium Audio in MkIII?



## wolf799 (Apr 28, 2003)

I've seen a lot of stuff about MkIV intigration but has anyone done this on a MkIII with Premium Audio... Is there an Ice Link or something that is compatable?
Does ANyone Have Install Pics?
I Want to do this , but I want to do it right the first time... FM Modulators SUCK


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: iPod to Premium Audio in MkIII? (wolf799)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolf799* »_I've seen a lot of stuff about MkIV intigration but has anyone done this on a MkIII with Premium Audio... Is there an Ice Link or something that is compatable?
Does ANyone Have Install Pics?
I Want to do this , but I want to do it right the first time... FM Modulators SUCK

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2413770 
try that
we have an exclusive adapter that will alow you to do exactly what you want with a panisonic based mk3 radio


----------



## wolf799 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: iPod to Premium Audio in MkIII? ([email protected])*

That's all well and good, But I have the Clarion Unit so that article was not helpful







This Is the one Factory Sterio that that link glosses over
I'm Specificaly looking for the options for the Clarion Headunit (Premium Audio) 








Any Advice Is Helpful


----------



## wolf799 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: iPod to Premium Audio in MkIII? (wolf799)*

I Must Be the Only Person in the World Who has Kept this head Unit and Bought an iPod????


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: iPod to Premium Audio in MkIII? (wolf799)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolf799* »_I Must Be the Only Person in the World Who has Kept this head Unit and Bought an iPod????










as of yet we don't offer anything for that headunit, as the changer protocals are unsupported by the aftermarket industry
do you have the stock cd changer connected ?
if you do, Im me and I'll tell ya how to use that to import audio into the headunit


----------



## wolf799 (Apr 28, 2003)

Yes I Still Do Have the Stock Cd Changer installed


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (wolf799)*

I sent you an IM
I'm gonna try to make a quick diagram tommorow that might better show you what you need to do


----------



## dReW420 (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: iPod to Premium Audio in MkIII? (wolf799)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolf799* »_I Must Be the Only Person in the World Who has Kept this head Unit and Bought an iPod????








 I still have my stock headunit and have an iPod.


----------



## Justaguy93 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: iPod to Premium Audio in MkIII? (dReW420)*

I'm in the exact same situation, MkIII stock clarion 6-disc changer and premium audio head unit. 
Anyone found an adapter or a DIY method for adding a line-in?


----------



## wolf799 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: iPod to Premium Audio in MkIII? (Justaguy93)*

I'm Working on it... I have the Plan for an AUX in but I need to know which wires are the L&R Audio In wires from the CD Changer. The Mod I'm Working on uses a Headphone Jack like in a sterio that when you plug in an 1/8" patch cable it switches form the CD Changer Signal to the iPod Signal.
I Just Need to know Which Wires to Hack into to Devert the Signal.
If Anyone Has A Bently manual that spells it out that'll Help. I'm going to Pull the Radio this weekend and try it, I'll make a How to with Photos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Oh Yea... I almost forgot... The Whole thing costs less than $10


----------



## Justaguy93 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: iPod to Premium Audio in MkIII? (wolf799)*

Outstanding, keep us posted!


----------



## NaNO2x (Feb 19, 2006)

Sounds good, I have a non Ipod mp3 player so using the headphone jack would be great. I would like to buy a new headunit but none will interface with the stock changer. Do any of you know how to get it to interface, because I have around $150 of BestBuy gift certificates and I really dislike BestBuy, so yeah if I can spend them on a new headunit that would be great, but I don't want to loose my changer heh. Thanks.


----------



## davej626 (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey Wolf. How did it go?


----------



## wolf799 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: (davej626)*

Haven't had a chance... This Weekend was crazy, Hopefully some time this week. I'll Keep you poasted
Thanks for the intrest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: iPod to Premium Audio in MkIII? (wolf799)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolf799* »_I Just Need to know Which Wires to Hack into to Devert the Signal.

generaly, there will only be 2 sheilded wires in the cd changer harness, one for right, and one for left
if you're lucky they will be colored white and red, but basicaly the inside of the sheilded cable is signal and the cable is the auido ground
hope that helps


----------



## wolf799 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: iPod to Premium Audio in MkIII? (VReihenmotor6)*

Well Unfortunatly, All the Diagrams I had were wrong, I just ordered a Bentley it should come this week. So Stay Tuned...


----------



## wolf799 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: iPod to Premium Audio in MkIII? (wolf799)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolf799* »_Well Unfortunatly, All the Diagrams I had were wrong, I just ordered a Bentley it should come this week. So Stay Tuned...

Well I Got the Bentley... and as it turns out... No Wiring diagram for the Cd Changer...







So Now I have contacted a Clarion Sterio Repair shop to see if they can tell me which wires are the right ones... I'll Keep you all poasted


----------



## NaNO2x (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: iPod to Premium Audio in MkIII? (wolf799)*

Cool, thanks for the update, hope you get this working.


----------



## wolf799 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: iPod to Premium Audio in MkIII? (wolf799)*

Ok I Give Up








I have tried Everything short of demolishing the cd changer cable. I have not ben able to figure out which wires are the signal wires and hack into them.
Other radios have tons of resources and that i'm sure is why they All Have iPod cables and these don't.
So Screw it, the Best bet is a Wired in FM Modulator. Or Buy a new Sterio. Or in My Case Buy a New Car... MkV here I come. you can get the iPod adapter as OEM standard equiptment. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Pretty Sad that with all the MkIIIs out there and so many of them had this Sterio as Standard Equiptment that Clarion hasn't done their own adapter... They'd make a Killing!!!!


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: iPod to Premium Audio in MkIII? (wolf799)*

I can make a proffesional one at work for for about 100 ish if you'd like, that will require no cutting of cables and will give you 2 switchable aux inputs
otherwise you can visit me for a few hours and I'll make you one outa your harness that will cost less, yet won't be warenteable or reversable


----------

